# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Clear blob coming from cloaca

## Ryan

I saw my tomato frog Bob in his water dish and saw this small 
white clear blob that seems to be getting bigger i dont know 
what it is though. i doubt its anything serious, it dosent look 
like skin though and its not a prolapse, once he hopped out of
 his water bowl, the blob stayed there.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

It is mucus. Keep a close eye on him and what color any further expelled mucus is. This can be caused by various things some good and some very bad.

----------


## Ryan

its just a whiteish blob, he seems fine now.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> its just a whiteish blob, he seems fine now.


When was the last time he pooped?

----------


## Ryan

He pooped four days ago

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Ok then. Keep an eye on the color of the mucus. If it becomes really pink or reddish he will need a Vet.

----------


## Ryan

He's pooped the clear mucus again, i dont know why he's doing this?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> He's pooped the clear mucus again, i dont know why he's doing this?


Collect a sample and take it to a Vet for testing. He could be dehydrated or developing a bacterial infection.

----------


## Ryan

I dont have any vets nearby that specialize in amphibians, i already gave him a warm bath of 
dechlorinated water for 10 minutes. If he IS developing a bacterial infection or is dehydrated 
what medicine should i pick up and how often should i employ it?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I dont have any vets nearby that specialize in amphibians, i already gave him a warm bath of 
> dechlorinated water for 10 minutes. If he IS developing a bacterial infection or is dehydrated 
> what medicine should i pick up and how often should i employ it?


The meds to treat this kind of infection would have to come from a Vet. It could be nothing, but if it is dehydration you will need Unflavored Pedialyte. You add 1 ounce of Unflavored Pedialyte for every 10 ounces of luke warm dechlorinated water. Bath needs to be chin deep or to the frog's throat and soak for 20 minutes.

You could purchase a fish antibiotic called Melafix to treat some bacterial infections in frogs. You will need to follow diluting instructions to the letter especially for a baby frog. You will soak the frog in the Melafix treated bath for 15 to 20 minutes per day, but don't do this soak unless it is actually a bacterial infection. As long as the mucus remains Clear/white should be ok.

----------

